
Rent is the answer - chrismealy
https://thelongandshort.org/growth/rent-uk-housing-crisis
======
DrScump
I just ran across a John Batchelor Show podcast with similar analyses of the
New York and San Francisco rental markets:

[https://audioboom.com/posts/5033093-the-administrative-
state...](https://audioboom.com/posts/5033093-the-administrative-state-
rentals-of-nyc-sf-richardaepstein-hooverinst?playlist_direction=forward&t=0)

